# RE: Michigan's Quincy Mine



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Michigan's Quincy Mine*

http://www.galenfrysinger.com/michigan_up_quincy_mine.htm 


very interesting...

.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
I am in the midde of making up two Fn3 "Quincy & Torch Lake" wooden ore hoppers from old Hartford kits. (The kits are still available but without the wooden parts - you have to cut your own.) These are models of the hoppers shown on a couple of photos on that webpage. 

Amber visited and took several detailed photos a year or so ago which she copied to me, and they have been very useful.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures. 

This is a link to a history of the Q&TL 

http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/ampag...=r?ammem/hh:@FIELD([email protected](@lit(MI0086)))


----------

